

DjangoCon 2009 Presentations - mace
http://djangocon.pbworks.com/Slides

======
icey
Of these, I'd recommend (in the order that I think is best):

    
    
      Nowell Strite & Shawn Rider from PBS supposedly gave an amazing talk 
        (I missed it, but those guys are awesome)
      Ted Leung's keynote
      Andrew Godwin's talk on South
      Adam Fast's intro to GeoDjango
      Chris Wanstrath's talk on Git, but only if you're not already using it
      Simon Willison's cowboy talk is mostly detail free, but interesting
    
    

I liked Avi Bryant's keynote, but I think that you'll have to wait for the
video for that, since he didn't use a deck.

------
rama_vadakattu
Any clue on when the DjangoCon 2009 videos will be available online?

~~~
icey
The guy who filmed them is working on them now - I know nothing from an
official standpoint, but I ran into the guy doing them Saturday morning and he
mentioned he was working on them already.

~~~
andybak
and is there any hope that the EuroDjangoCon videos will ever appear? I was
really looking forward to seeing those :-(

~~~
laddy
ditto

------
heycarsten
I wish I could have attended. Hopefully next year.

